# Mobley will sign with Clippers!



## Miamiballer2k5 (Jun 29, 2005)

http://www.rockymountainnews.com/drmn/nuggets/article/0,1299,DRMN_20_3922777,00.html



> LAS VEGAS - It was no way on Nene.
> 
> The Denver Nuggets weren't about to part with their young power forward in a sign-and-trade deal with Sacramento. So it appears Kings free-agent shooting guard Cuttino Mobley is bound for the Los Angeles Clippers.
> 
> ...


Mobley is getting wayyyyyy to much money, more then 8 mil a year plus incentives!


----------



## DHarris34Phan (Oct 28, 2004)

TusconClip...do you think you overpaid for Mobley? You are giving a little less money, but getting a guy 5 years older than Bobby Simmons.

It is a good signing, but I don't see why they just wouldn't keep Simmons.


----------



## NOBLE (Apr 10, 2005)

Yay! Success!


----------



## TheRoc5 (Mar 1, 2005)

when mobely played for houston he could put up good numbers(in the 13-23pts) was a very good defender and a great 3 pt shooter so i think its a good deal for yall.


----------



## DaFranchise (Jun 29, 2005)

we had to sign a sg and mobley was the next best available that are unrestricted FA. we might be paying a lot but at least sterling is trying to lure FA's. I've been hearing rumors arbout shareef abdur rahim heading to LA? Any truth to that?


----------



## NugzFan (Jul 26, 2002)

you DIDNT pay simmons 47 mill but will pay mobley 42 mill? wtf?


----------



## NOBLE (Apr 10, 2005)

NugzFan said:


> you DIDNT pay simmons 47 mill but will pay mobley 42 mill? wtf?


 $47M for a potential one year wonder or $42M for a bonafide and consistent product? You choose.


----------



## Mecca (Jul 3, 2005)

You can add 18 points per game on Mobley for next season


----------



## DaFranchise (Jun 29, 2005)

MObley can shoot the 3 and play good D. we will take him!


----------



## Starbury03 (Aug 12, 2003)

I dont like that they didnt keep Bobby more now. Mobley is older and isnt gonna improve but possibly decline. Simmons keeps showing dramatic improvement and who know what type of player he might become.


----------



## MemphisX (Sep 11, 2002)

WTF?

Clippers got a better, more proven player...cheaper. What is the fuss?


----------



## yamaneko (Jan 1, 2003)

it is overpaying mobley of course, but if we do get him for 8 million a year, its better than paying simmons 10 million a year.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

This is what I have collected, Simmons was offered by the Clippers 5yrs 41 mil, he went to the Bucks for 9.5-10 mil a year.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

I don't think the new is official yet but I do believe the Clippers will get him now.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

http://www.sacbee.com/content/sports/story/13224631p-14067404c.html 



> Free-agent guard Cuttino Mobley, who joined the Kings in January in a trade with the Orlando Magic for guard Doug Christie, reportedly has agreed to a five-year deal for approximately $42 million with the Los Angeles Clippers.
> 
> Geoff Petrie, the Kings' president of basketball operations, said Tuesday night he believed Mobley plans to sign with the Clippers.
> 
> "I haven't heard it officially," Petrie said, "but after my last conversation with (Mobley's agent) Andy (Miller), it sounded as if he was definitely headed in that direction."


----------



## Kapt Clipper (Jul 9, 2005)

yamaneko said:


> it is overpaying mobley of course, but if we do get him for 8 million a year, its better than paying simmons 10 million a year.


i agree...my only question is how has Cutino's durability been over his career?...hopefully a lot better than Kittles!


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

NOBLE said:


> $47M for a potential one year wonder or $42M for a bonafide and consistent product? You choose.



I love this line of thinking. The problem with the Clippers is the fact that they DONT take risks. No risk, no reward. Simmons could bomb next season.. Sure.. Mobley could be decent next season, maybe even get the Clippers to the playoffs given that everyone on the team remains healthy... But.. Nothing is set in stone.

I'm fine with 7 million a year for Mobley, but if we give him high 8 or 9... I will utterly and truely vomit my guts out. :uhoh: :hurl:


----------



## Miamiballer2k5 (Jun 29, 2005)

TheRoc5 said:


> when mobely played for houston he could put up good numbers(in the 13-23pts)* was a very good defender * and a great 3 pt shooter so i think its a good deal for yall.


Ok first of all Mobley was NEVER a good defender and since he is undersized that hurts him even more, so where in the blue hadies did you find that he is a good defender. All Cut could do is shoot. He will get you 16 - 18 ppg but nothing else! You guys will get butchered unless you can get a good defensive swingman. Plus Mobley will only help you guys two years MAX after that it will be a huge contract for a guy that does nothing. If I was a Clippers fan I would be praying for a team option somewhere in that deal.


----------



## TucsonClip (Sep 2, 2002)

AJ Prus said:


> TusconClip...do you think you overpaid for Mobley? You are giving a little less money, but getting a guy 5 years older than Bobby Simmons.
> 
> It is a good signing, but I don't see why they just wouldn't keep Simmons.


Of course we overpaid, I knew we would have to to sign him. I agee it is way too much, however like yam said... I would rather pay Mobley starting around 7 then SImmons around 10.

SImmons is younger and srill has some upside, however it is hard to argue with bringing in a proven vet, who fills exactly what we need. I just hope he can become good friends with Livingston, like he did with Dwight Howard.

I still think this is a good signing, we had to do something and not paying Simmons 10 mil was a good choice.


----------



## Mecca (Jul 3, 2005)

Cuttino "X-Factor" Mobley will add couple of wins for us next season. I don't think he won't decline until his 3rd ot 4th year with us because of two words: SHAUN LIVINGSTON. Shaun will make look like an potential all-star when he get those easy baskets & also others. This could knock some pressure off on Brand & Maggette in the clutch, especially Maggette. A record 3-15 when the game dedcided by the final minutes of the game is unacceptable. With McGrady, KoME, LeBron & etc at the shooting guard position, Maggette was getting torched but now Mobley can still play some D on these guys to take kind of out of there rhythm a little bit. I think he will shown us that why Steve Francis was so in love with this guy. Also we been begging for a veteran player & we got him & everybody pissed off, why is that?

Either way, I support this move.

PS: At least they signed somebody then have Quinton Ross starting next season.


----------



## TucsonClip (Sep 2, 2002)

Miamiballer2k5 said:


> Ok first of all Mobley was NEVER a good defender and since he is undersized that hurts him even more, so where in the blue hadies did you find that he is a good defender. All Cut could do is shoot. He will get you 16 - 18 ppg but nothing else! You guys will get butchered unless you can get a good defensive swingman. Plus Mobley will only help you guys two years MAX after that it will be a huge contract for a guy that does nothing. If I was a Clippers fan I would be praying for a team option somewhere in that deal.


His game might deminish, but shooting is all fundamentals. He can shoot his way through 5 years and that is eaxactly what we need him to do.


----------



## DaFranchise (Jun 29, 2005)

he is not that bad of a defender. u are making him sound like he is a horrible defender. why he is in the top 10 in all time steals for the Rockets? last time i remember he is a good defender cuz he has that long wing span. he is not a liability on D.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Dunleavy will make him a better defender.


----------



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

anyone know's Mobley's wingspan?


----------



## Ownerofpueblo (Aug 17, 2003)

He's actually an underrated defender. The knock on him is that he looks for his own shot a little too much, and disrupts the flow of on offense. Still, you guys needed a three bomber, and you have one. 

You guys probably should have just matched for Q.


----------



## DaFranchise (Jun 29, 2005)

yeah thats what i thought. i knew he was a decent defender.


----------



## DaFranchise (Jun 29, 2005)

not sure on CAT's wingspan dimensions. ill ask him when he arrives for the press conference


----------



## DHarris34Phan (Oct 28, 2004)

Weasel said:


> This is what I have collected, Simmons was offered by the Clippers 5yrs 41 mil, he went to the Bucks for 9.5-10 mil a year.


The deal for Simmons averages out to be a little over 9 million per year. The first 2 or 3 years are in the 8 millions, and works its way up.

There isn't THAT much of a difference between the deals.

Hopefully Mobley can last his full 5 years....


----------



## DaFranchise (Jun 29, 2005)

hopefully simmons can have more than 1 good year!


----------



## Free Arsenal (Nov 8, 2004)

We'll see... we'll see...


----------



## Kekai (Jan 12, 2005)

Dang...I rather have Simmons than mobley


----------



## Showtime87 (Jun 27, 2005)

NugzFan said:


> you DIDNT pay simmons 47 mill but will pay mobley 42 mill? wtf?


I think there's a simple reason for which Bobby decided to go to Milwaukee which has been overlooked for the most part, it really just dawned on me yesterday : He's from Chicago, he still has family there and Milwaukee is only about 100 miles away. Combine that with an extra 5 mil and that equals bye-bye Clippers.


----------



## Showtime87 (Jun 27, 2005)

Mecca said:


> Cuttino "X-Factor" Mobley will add couple of wins for us next season. I don't think he won't decline until his 3rd ot 4th year with us because of two words: SHAUN LIVINGSTON. Shaun will make look like an potential all-star when he get those easy baskets & also others. This could knock some pressure off on Brand & Maggette in the clutch, especially Maggette. A record 3-15 when the game dedcided by the final minutes of the game is unacceptable. With McGrady, KoME, LeBron & etc at the shooting guard position, Maggette was getting torched but now Mobley can still play some D on these guys to take kind of out of there rhythm a little bit. I think he will shown us that why Steve Francis was so in love with this guy. Also we been begging for a veteran player & we got him & everybody pissed off, why is that?
> 
> Either way, I support this move.
> 
> PS: At least they signed somebody then have Quinton Ross starting next season.


I echo those statements. 8 million per is not overpaying for a guy like Mobley who is proven and has earned the contract. Complete and utter stiffs are being paid 5-6 million a year these days, this contract is right about what it should be in my opinion. Now, 10 million would have been overpaying without a doubt. This signing at least says something about the team's commitment, although they couldn't re-sign Simmons, they did make an effort to bring in a quality, proven pro who will fit in nicely. I have a feeling that Mike Dunleavy is now making a good portion of the player personell decisions and that's fine with me. As long as Sterling uses the maximum amount available on the roster I think Elgin and Mike will figure it out and put together an improved roster over last season. We have the main free-agency ingredient in Mobley, now we just need to round things out and get ready for 06. I feel much better now than I did last friday... :clap:


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Mobley, Clippers Agree to Deal 



> One year after trading for Kerry Kittles, who showed up with a bum knee and never panned out, they reached an agreement Wednesday with unrestricted free agent Cuttino Mobley on terms of a multiyear deal, Mobley's agent said.
> 
> Andy Miller, who represents the veteran shooting guard, declined to reveal terms, but it is believed to be a five-year deal worth $42 million.





> "We're very excited about the opportunity," said Miller, Mobley's agent. "The Clippers have been very diligent and aggressive in pursuing Cuttino and we're extremely pleased with this deal ... and the opportunity that lies in front of us."





> Asked how Mobley would fit with the Clippers, Miller said, "Perfectly — on many levels: in terms of his role, his personality, his experience. They're right on the cusp of being a playoff team, and I think adding him into the mix will only enhance the situation. He's infatuated with L.A., thinks it's a great opportunity for him, really likes the environment there, the climate, all the variables that go into living in the L.A. region. So, it fits on a business, professional and personal level."





> "And for Cuttino and where he is in his life and his career, he felt that this was the opportunity that he'd been looking for for quite some time."


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

The agent is no longer denying it. Looks like a done deal, 5 years 42 million.


----------



## Showtime87 (Jun 27, 2005)

I truly needed to see it, or hear it at least to believe it. Could the Clippers be on the verge of making some real noise in the west? Do they now actually have one of the most well-rounded starting fives in the league? Three solid vets, a talented young center and a once in a generation phenom at PG? I'm truly taken aback, this is almost surreal. Time to celebrate everyone - it looks like our Clippers are on their way to becoming a "real" basketball team! 

BTW - Any way that we can get an updated roster on the side bar? Let's get Bobby off and put up the guy who wanted to be in LA - Cuttino Mobley. :cheers:


----------



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

Cuttino . . welcome to LA


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Clippers signed a FA! :banana:


----------



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

not just any FA . . . a good fa


----------



## rocketeer (Oct 7, 2002)

Miamiballer2k5 said:


> Ok first of all Mobley was NEVER a good defender and since he is undersized that hurts him even more, so where in the blue hadies did you find that he is a good defender. All Cut could do is shoot. He will get you 16 - 18 ppg but nothing else! You guys will get butchered unless you can get a good defensive swingman. Plus Mobley will only help you guys two years MAX after that it will be a huge contract for a guy that does nothing. If I was a Clippers fan I would be praying for a team option somewhere in that deal.


mobley has always been a solid defender and good shooter. he will continue to be an above average defender and a very good shooter for the clippers. he's not undersized at all for the sg position. he's a guy that can put up 20 points if you need him to, or if you have options around him, he can just put up 16 or so with great 3pt shooting and good d to go with it. he's a great signing to take simmons place.


----------



## Mecca (Jul 3, 2005)

Welcome to Clipper Land Mobley.


----------



## Showtime87 (Jun 27, 2005)

qrich1fan said:


> not just any FA . . . a good fa


It's unprescendented! I honestly cannot EVER remember, in the two decades that I've been a fan the Clippers signing about remotely this good. They got guys like Harper and Charles Smith in trades, Mark Jackson maybe was a free agent? Damn, I'll have to check that out...but this is so out of character that it has to turn some heads around the league - the Clippers aren't doormats anymore. Can't wait for training camp, it's nice to be sincerely excited and hopeful for this team. It's about damn time!


----------



## leidout (Jul 13, 2005)

this is great news if you're a clippers fan, and a much smarter decision than signing bobby simmons.

if simmons wasn't a clipper last year, would it be a big deal that we didn't sign him? heck, even when it seemed like he was going to stay in LA, the plan was never to start him at SF, because we already have a great SF in maggette.

mobley can start at shooting guard, maggette can move back to SF where he belongs. all i can ask for now is that we match any reasonable contract for marko jaric (a solid dual guard who can be a starter in 1 or 2 if needed). 

get donyell marshall signed and maybe keep mikey moore (or an acceptable back up center) and we got a solid 8-man roster. trading wilcox would be great in my opinion, he had a little bit of a break out season, but is not fundamentally sound at all, just plays like a really athletic hs guy, trade him while his value is peaking if we can.


----------



## Free Arsenal (Nov 8, 2004)

I don't care what anyone says about Mobley now, he's one of my favorite players! :banana: 

Of course... him being a Clipper has a lot to do with it. :angel:


----------



## clipperfan42 (Jul 4, 2005)

Thank you jesus!!!!! We got ourselves a SOLID SG!!! We have a hell of a starting 5!!! 

Tha Kid
CAT
Maggs
EB
Olowakaman

I first saw it last night on the SCSR (southern california sports report) when Michael Eaves (HUGE clipper supporter, BTW) finally confirmed it. I nearly jumped through the roof yall. Being a clipper fan is kinda payin off now. 

To all you haters out there, go play wit yourself suckas!

Clipper Nation is in tha house and in FULL EFFECT!!!!


----------



## swift88 (Jul 4, 2004)

Of course Bobby would be a better choice; Mobley is only a shooter, bobby is way more versatile. Ok, now we have a shooter, go after Dalembert or Z with the money saved...


----------



## DaFranchise (Jun 29, 2005)

Oh Yeah I Feel Better As Well . Mobley Is A Great Pickup. Clips Are Not Done Shopping Either. Go Clips, #1 Team In La.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

ESPN is now getting comfirmatoin.
http://sports.espn.go.com/nba/news/story?id=2107691 



> The contract is believed to be worth about $42 million over five years. It can't be signed until the free-agent signing period begins July 22.


----------



## TheRoc5 (Mar 1, 2005)

Miamiballer2k5 said:


> Ok first of all Mobley was NEVER a good defender and since he is undersized that hurts him even more, so where in the blue hadies did you find that he is a good defender. All Cut could do is shoot. He will get you 16 - 18 ppg but nothing else! You guys will get butchered unless you can get a good defensive swingman. Plus Mobley will only help you guys two years MAX after that it will be a huge contract for a guy that does nothing. If I was a Clippers fan I would be praying for a team option somewhere in that deal.


he would always guard the better guard/foward and did tmac in a couple times so i dont know what your talking about.
expect
good d and 18pts per gm thats pretty good


----------



## clien (Jun 2, 2005)

http://sports.espn.go.com/nba/news/story?id=2107691


----------



## Natty Dreadlockz (Jul 21, 2003)

I'd love to add Dalembert to the frontcourt.. Let me correct that.. We need to add Dalembert to the frontcourt!


----------



## Timmons (May 25, 2005)

The Clippers don't need to add Dalembert. Ya'll got Brand, Kamen and Wilcox. That is a good frontline and getting better. Mobley is a nice pickup and will be great for another year or two before he starts to decline.

Simmons was handpicked by Jordan in Washington. Could really regret letting him go, but oh well.


----------



## Natty Dreadlockz (Jul 21, 2003)

Wilcox needs to go.. Dalembert is more proven and dare I say has more potential than every big on the roster except Brand.


----------



## yamaneko (Jan 1, 2003)

If mikki moore is signed, and wilcox is not trade, clippers will be hard pressed to resign Z. it would be a lot invested in the front court, with not enough minutes to go around, let alone if they bring over sofo


----------



## leidout (Jul 13, 2005)

i thought about adding dalembert also, but it's not really worth it... 

dalembert vs kaman is a push, they're different types of players, but generally of the same quality. the major difference is that the 76ers like dalembert a lot, and he's a something of a fan favorite. we'd have to overpay quite a bit to reach a price the 76ers won't match. also, we'd be competing with quite a few teams willing outbid us, similar to the joe johnson, but not as extreme.

even though dalembert is more explosive, i say we stick with kaman's more traditional center type play. it's like the difference between KG and tim duncan, their styles are different, but it would appear KG is better because of his explosiveness.


----------



## DaFranchise (Jun 29, 2005)

We Dont Need Dalembert. Too Much Money! Resign Z And Moore Then Go After Sar.


----------



## Mecca (Jul 3, 2005)

DaFranchise said:


> We Dont Need Dalembert. Too Much Money! Resign Z And Moore Then Go After Sar.


You're right on that one because he's may get paid at least $75 million to stay put in Philly.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Clippers are getting a lot good credit for signing Mobley.


----------



## Free Arsenal (Nov 8, 2004)

It's the first actual free agent they signed who could make an impact. :biggrin: Who isn't going to be injured.... I hope.


----------

